# Anti-Nausea Meds Please?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, I have IBS-D assiciated with Nausea everyday of my life...I am emetophibic which means I have a phobia of vomiting. With that being said I have had IBS for 14 years and am 25 years old. I have tried Phenergan, Tigan, Reglan, Over the counter Bonine, Meklezine, for nausea so what else can I do







?????? I am so unsure? Has anyone tried anything for this? My GI doc wants to give me Domperidone which I will pass on and it isn't even legal in the US and you can only get it thru Canada. It causes women to lactate and if you have allergies which I get allergy shots weekly for the past 21 years then you can have a reaction to the pill...I will not take that. Even if there were no side effects it isn't legal!!! Duh!!! So can someone help me???Stef


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Domperidone is an OTC drug- you can go in and buy it over the counter. I was about to recommened it. Very good for nausea and bloating and doesn't have the side effects of cyclizine or metaclopramide.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It says all those side effects you list are very very uncommon. In fact, major allergic reactions is NOT EVEN MENTIONED. This is a very low potential side effect medication. I would just take it. And it doesn't say it causes women to lactate. It says it causes a condition that increases the level of lactate the blood- very very rare and that is only a risk if you are breast feeding I think.Phenargan is far more likely to cause terrible side effects.


----------



## wswillsmithe (Mar 18, 2008)

Antidepressants are the best stimulus in the process to empower depressed people to have positive thinking and raise themselves esteem, because at the beginning it is quite difficult to think about and do this. Taking anti-depressants helps a lot of people to shift their moods and then these medications give them the possibility to work on other therapies.click here for more info.http://www.mydepressionmedication.com/atyp...antidepressants


----------



## 20912 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Stef, I also have IBS and Emetophobia. Isn't it terrible that we have to suffer from both issues. It's definitely no fun at all and I feel for you. I have not really tried any of these meds for nausea. I try to manage it on my own when it happens. I hope that you can find something that helps you. Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. Take care, Regina


----------



## jen816 (Mar 19, 2008)

my worst fear is throwing up!!!! im 23 and the last time i threw up was when i was 11 years old. i've come VERY close, but fight it off. i live with nausea every day of my life because of my IBS and i take zofran - it is prescriptive but the good thing about it is that it won't make you feel buzzed or tired after a few doses of getting used to it so you are able to go about your life as you normally would. maybe you should bring that up with your doctor. hope that helped!


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know why someone is talking about anti-depressants....But have you tried Zofran? It seems to improve IBS in a lot of people, and I'm told it's one of the best drugs for nausea and vomiting. It's meant for chemo patients before and after they get chemo treatment.But for instance, my brother's wife had an inflammed appendix she had to have out, and was vomiting from it. They gave her zofran and she stopped almost immediately. From what I've read, and from what I've heard doctors say, it's a godsend for nausea. Plus you might get the added benefit that it can potentially help IBS quite a bit. It used to be absurdly expensive, but it just went generic and you can get it at costco for a reasonable price.Good luck. -- I see the previous poster mentions Zofran too, you don't have to take it 24/7, but it seems to last 6-8 hours for me.


----------



## IBS_In_N_Calif (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi. My name is Raymond and I am 54 and have had IBS for two months. But I have read all I can on my options. My colonoscopy is on April 14th at a VA Hospital. May I suggest this website to check out herbal remedies. Once found google the supplement description to learn more. I buy all my supplements from www.swansonvitamins.com They are inexpensive and I have used them for years. Be sure to check with Wal-Mart too to see if you will save money but 90% of the time, swansons is the cheapest. What I reccomend to you is Pepogest Peppermint Oil. The swanson link is here:http://www.swansonvitamins.com/webapp/wcs/...ernDropBox=nullIt is only $4.99 and as you will note on google, pepermint oil soothes the colon, and in this particular case may help you,Used to ease stomach upset, cramps, gas and nausea and Soothes occasional disruptions in the bowel.I hope I have been helpful to you, and I hope you feel better soon.Raymond.


----------



## IBS_In_N_Calif (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is the Zofran website link:http://www.drugs.com/zofran.htmlRaymond.


----------

